# Backgrond Checks and Employment History



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

I am in the process with a few different departments throughout NE and some are starting to conduct my background investigation. I'm wondering whether my employment history will come up to haunt me as I have had numerous jobs since I was 14. Most depts are requiring all jobs that I have EVER had. I've never been fired from an employer it's just that some jobs didn't work out due to lack of hours and some companies were on the verge of closing (ie. going out of business). More recently, I attended college for 4 years so I would work 2 jobs while in school, and then would get a new job when I was home for the summer. I just don't want this to prevent me obtaining my goal. Just looking to get some feedback as to how deep depts. will dig into my employment record or does it hurt me since I've had numerous jobs. Real quick about myself I have my bachelor's in CJ...former private investigator and have done local internships...24yrs old.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Be honest and ready to explain anything about your employment history. I had the same situation, but after explaining it all during my interview....it worked out.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You should be fine. 

If it makes you feel any better, most of my previous managers/bosses are MIA. No one at the location knows where they are or where to find them...so I have to put "Unknown" on my applications. And a few of the companies have moved and I do not know where they moved to...

So, as long as you're honest you should be ok.


----------

